# My 4th Annual Party! Pics, finally!



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW ... you two look GREAT!

Looks like it was a lot of fun ... thanks for posting!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

omg i want so much to go next year love the deco and all the costume great job ! you two looks fantastic in your costume


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

Your costumes looked great! Very well done =) The party looks like it was a lot of fun =) I love the costume and pumpkin contest ideas.


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow! love your costumes! did you make them?? 

Looks like everybody had a fantastic time!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys!

No, I didn't make the costumes (I can't sew!). I bought the pieces from several online stores.

Frenchy, you're welcome at any of my parties!

My favorite part of the decorations was the front office, which I turned into a Victorian parlor. That is also where the photo op was set up.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

*CRAP.* I gotta wait and look at your pics from home too, Rikki....I'm supremely confident that you guys put on one heckuva bash though!


----------



## The Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

That's so cool, Rikki!! I love the picture frame affect!!!! If it weren't for the one pose with the guy reaching out, I would've thought it was some kind of mirror affect! What a great idea!


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

OMG Rikki, your costumes were fantastic and that parlor was unbelievable! If you were worried about stuff getting done you shouldn't have, it looks totally put together.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Everything looks really great and you two look absolutley fantastic!

MsM


----------



## mshelene (Sep 16, 2008)

I like that you have a prize table/contest ballot table. I also like your photo opportunity area. very cool. Is it just a big vertical piece of cardboard that you cut a square out of?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

The photo op is a sheet of 2" foam. We built 4 triangular supports out of 1"x2"s and attached them with bolts. The picture frame is hung with some flashing and wire. I'm saving it for next year and will reinvent it. The idea was inspired by Croglin Vampire's living photo scare.

Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Cool party!!! How did you setup that frame where people stand behind for the photos? What are your eyeballs made of on the buffet table?


----------



## Witch Hazel (Sep 6, 2008)

Wow! Really cool decor & costumes. Nice to know someone close to home goes all out as well.


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

First of all, you and your hubby are extremely photogenic and you make a very nice looking couple (I hope that doesn't sound weird). Secondly, your set up is awesome. It looks very well planned and executed. I couldn't see where you could add anything else. I liked the eyeball cakes too. Did you get the idea from the forum? (I'm gonna look for it on here). I love your photo op too. Looks like it was a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks guys! 

The eyeballs are red velvet cake/cream cheese icing dipped in white chocolate. I make them (minus the decoration) for Christmas every year. Last year I decided that they'd be great for Halloween if I decorated them like eyes...I got the balls made but ran out of time to decorate them. So this year I made them again but did them with icing that wouldn't get smeared everywhere (last year I was planning on using gel icing and black M&Ms for pupils) so I was able to finish them ahead of time.


----------



## firedancer41 (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, Rikki! Your pictures are great! And your party looks like it was a blast.

I looked at your other photos. I really love the one of you and your hubby with him in the photo frame. That is just too awesome. I really thought it was his reflection at first. Man, I wish i could do something like that at my party. That is just too cool!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Everyone who walked in thought it was a mirror! One woman even tried to use it to put her lipstick on!  

You should build one for next year - it was waaaaaay easier than most other things I did. I used a 2" sheet of 4'x8' styrofoam ($27), some 1"x2" scraps I had laying around (probably $3 worth), a few screws, four bolts/nuts ($5), a picture frame ($15), and the scene setters/wrapping paper wall coverings (you could just use wrapping paper, wall paper, or paint). 

_"The photo op is a sheet of 2" foam. We built 4 triangular supports out of 1"x2"s and attached them with bolts. The picture frame is hung with some flashing and wire. I'm saving it for next year and will reinvent it. The idea was inspired by Croglin Vampire's living photo scare."_


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh wow your costumes came out so beautifully! You two look amazing!

Love the costume contest winners, love the decor. Looks like a fantastic party!


----------



## Blood~Hound (Apr 28, 2008)

The pictures are fantastic and you two look awesome!


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

Amazing costumes - you guys looked great! Love the photo op wall - what a wonderful idea! 
Everything and everyone looked fantastic! Thanks for sharing you pictures!.


----------



## senorita (Sep 22, 2008)

AWESOME! Just awesome! Love it! This is only my second year and each year I'm adding more and more stuff to our party, Love to photo op idea! Everyone at our party kind of found their own photo op area! Right in front of the standing pirate! It would be so cool to build something like this for next year!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

OMG I love it. I adore your costumes btw such a great idea. You look so amazing. Great decorations and food too. I have to ask what are the ballshaped food items that have the purple black and orange stick (straws) in them? I love the red velvet eyeballs also so yummy looking.

It looks like you guys all had a lot of great fun. I'm sorry you didn't get to get in costume until 10, but you look great once you did.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone!

Gothikren, the food you're asking about is mini caramel apples. The caramel all slid off though and was in the bottom of the papers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, Rikki, everything looks so great! Love you and hubby's costuems, ! The food table looks good, the eyeballs, greatidea!!
The photo op area is a cool idea, all in all your decorating, inside and out was so good, everything looked awesome!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

Omg my caramel apples did the same thing I was so frustrated  I can completely relate..


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

What kind of caramel did you use? I melted the little individually wrapped squares for mine. I know the lemon juice got wiped off good too so I don't think that was the problem. I'm rather confused about what caused it.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I used the individually wrapped caramels also. I didn't use any lemon juice, but I put mine in the refrigerator, and took them out when we went to eat them and then the caramel fell off my husband said that's what caused it, but I've never had that problem before. I was so sad.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

I used lemon juice to keep my apples from browning (I had to peel them to make mini ones) so if you made whole caramel apples than you wouldn't have needed it. I didn't put mine in the fridge until about an hour after I made them - they had to be transported from home to the gym as sson as I got them finished - and the caramel was sliding off before they ever got put in. I don't know what the problem was. They were still tasty (not quite the same though) but I'll probably never make them again...it was a lot of work to have turn out bad.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

Very impressed Rikki...looks like a great party and good times!!


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

superly impressed rikki, all you guys look like you had a good time, only thing missing was HAGGIS!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

****WOW!!****


That was one FABULOUS lookin' party!!!

Your costume was gorgeous, as are you. What a handsome couple you made. And what can I say about the party decor?? You are such a great hostess....everything looked absolutely AWESOME!!! LOVED the photo op area. Another idea that I will shamelessly steal for next year! LOL!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Awww....thanks so much guys! You're too kind! 
Scottish Scarer, you can bring the haggis next year, I've always wanted to try it! 
Hooch, for you to call my party fabulous is an honor.  You can absolutely steal the photo op idea - I stole it from CroglinVampire....I just modified it a bit.


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

If I have to bring the haggis next year I would be needing an invite, wheres lexington?


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Well, anyone on this forum always has an open invite to my parties! 
Lexington is that city in Kentucky that everyone seems to think is the state capital, even though it's really Frankfort.


----------

